# Αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου...



## flipperous

Γεια σας

Διάβασα την εξής πρόταση σ΄ένα κείμενο στο Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου και δεν το ξέρεις….
"Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου και δεν το ξέρεις…" Είναι και το τίτλος του κείμενου.

Πρώτον την κατάλαβα ως "αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου - you love yourself". Όταν το ξαναδιάβασα, συνειδητοποίησα πως το ρήμα είναι στη παθητική φωνή δεύτερου προσώπου πληθυντικού αριθμού και "σου" στο ενικό και δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για το πρόσθεση "με" στη φράση "αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου".

'Ετσι, δεν ξέρω πώς μεταφράζεται. 

"αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου" έχει την ίδια σήμασια όπως "αγαπιέσαι - you love yourself(/you are loved)";
Μπόρει να λέει κάποιος "αγαπιέσαι τον εαυτό σου - which has double meaning of yourself" για να κάνω έμφαση στην αυτοπαθή σημασία; Αν ναι, μήπως ο συγγραφέας θέλησε να γράψει "σας" και όχι "σου";

Θα εκτιμούσα πολύ την κάθε βοήθεια που θα μπορούσατε να προσφέρετε.


----------



## Tr05

Γεια σου, flipperous!

Προσωπικά, δε μου αρέσει το πώς έχει διατυπωθεί ο τίτλος, αλλά, αν παρατηρήσεις, το ύφος του κειμένου είναι τέτοιο που "επιτρέπει" μία τέτοια διατύπωση στον τίτλο. Σίγουρα η πιο συνηθισμένη χρήση του ρήματος "αγαπιέμαι" είναι αυτό που στα αγγλικά μεταφράζεται ως "love each other" (Μπορεί κάποιος να πει επίσης "αγαπάει ο _ένας τον άλλον"_).
Θα προτιμούσα τη διατύπωση "Αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου...".
Το "με" δεν είναι περιττό_ (από τη στιγμή που ο συγγραφέας αποφάσισε να "κάνει βαρύ" τον τίτλο). _Δεν μπορείς να πεις "αγαπιέμαι κάποιον". Θα πεις είτε "αγαπάω κάποιον" είτε "αγαπιέμαι με κάποιον"_._
Τέλος, δε θα προτιμούσα το "αγαπιέσαι" _σκέτο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όχι_ επειδή είναι γραμματικά λάθος (και εγώ στη θέση σου και στη θέση του bearded αυτό_ θα έλεγα), αλλά_ επειδή παραπέμπει σε "παραλλαγή" προσβλητικής slang λέξης και, έτσι, μπορεί να δημιουργήσει παρεξηγήσεις. __


----------



## flipperous

Ευχαρτισώ πολύ, Tr05!

Εννοήσατε πως το "αγαπιούνται" μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης "κάνουν έρωτα"; 

Δεν είμαι ακόμα σίγουρος για το πώς μεταφράζετε "αγαπιέμαι με κάποιον_" _στα αγγλικά. 
Βρήκα άλλη μια πρόταση με αυτήν τη φράση - ο άνθρωπος αγαπιέται με τις χάρες του
Η πρόθεση "με" ξεκινώ μια τμήμα της πρότασης που έχει ποιο συντακτικό ρόλο; 

ο άνθρωπος αγαπιέται με τις χάρες του
= The man is loved for his favors/because of his favors?

Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέστε (plural) με τον εαυτό σου (singular) και δεν το ξέρεις...
= I believe you are loved for who you are but you just don't know?
Αλλά γιατί όχι "τον εαυτό *σας*";

αγαπιέμαι με κάποιον
= I am in love with someone = Είμαι ερωτεύμενος με κάποιον?
= I am loved by someone = αγαπιέμαι από κάποιον = κάποιος μ'αγαπά?
= ...?

Είναι και το "αγαπιέμαι από κάποιον - I am loved by someone - κάποιος μ'αγαπά";

"αγαπάει ο _ένας τον άλλον" _χρησιμοποιείται για όλα τα πρόσωπα; 
αγαπάει ο ένας τον άλλον  = αγαπιέστε/αγαπιόμαστε/αγαπιούνται;
one loves another = you love each other/we love each other/ they love each other
Μπορεί να πει κάποιος "αγαπάμε [Α' Πλυθ.] ο ένας τον άλλον" στη θέση του "αγαπιόμαστε";

Ανυπομονώ να διαβάσω τις εξηγήσεις σας.


----------



## Tr05

Σχεδόν όλα όσα είπες είναι σωστά, μπράβο!

Το "αγαπιούνται" ( στη μορφή του "αγαπιέται", ως slang) είναι κάτι σαν ευφημισμός που αντικαθιστά μία άλλη λέξη, η οποία στα Αγγλικά θα μεταφραζόταν "**** you!". Για αυτό δε θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, αλλά μάλλον ήταν λάθος που το ανέφερα, είναι μία πληροφορία πολύ καθημερινή, πιθανότατα άχρηστη για κάποιον που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα. Οπότε, ας το αφήσουμε!

Τώρα, έξω από το slang: Αγαπιέμαι=Αγαπιέμαι με κάποιον=Αγαπάω κάποιον/είμαι ερωτευμένος με κάποιον=to love each other



flipperous said:


> Μπορεί να πει κάποιος "αγαπάμε [Α' Πλυθ.] ο ένας τον άλλον" στη θέση του "αγαπιόμαστε";




Το "αγαπιέμαι", _μόνο του, _έχει νόημα μόνο στα πρόσωπα του πληθυντικού, όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψες. Ισοδυναμεί με το "αγαπάμε ο ένας τον άλλον", ξανά, μόνο στα πρόσωπα του πληθυντικού.



flipperous said:


> γιατί όχι "τον εαυτό *σας"*



Αν πεις "αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σας", θα ήταν πληθυντικός ευγενείας. Ο τίτλος γράφει "αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου" γιατί ο εαυτός μας είναι ΕΝΑΣ.
Ή: "Αγαπιέσαι με τον εαυτό σου"
Όπως είπα, δε μου αρέσει αυτή η πρόταση, αλλά οκ.

Σκέψου, άλλο παράδειγμα: "Αγαπιέστε πολύ με την κοπέλα σου" ή "Αγαπιέσαι πολύ με την κοπέλα σου"



flipperous said:


> Είναι και το "αγαπιέμαι από κάποιον - I am loved by someone - κάποιος μ'αγαπά";


 (Το "αγαπιέμαι από κάποιον" χρησιμοποιείται, βασικά, σε παρελθοντικούς χρόνους)



flipperous said:


> ο άνθρωπος αγαπιέται με τις χάρες του
> = The man is loved for his favors/because of his favors?


 (Εδώ, το "χάρες"  νομίζω πως μεταφράζεται καλύτερα ως "grace".)

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.


----------



## flipperous

Σ'ευχαριστώ

Το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα αυτό. Φαίνεται πάλι πως δεν αρκεί η γραμματική μόνη της.

Για να κάνω σύνοψη
Όλες τις εξής πρότασεις έχουν την ίδια σημασία

Νομίζω ότι αγαπ*ιέστε* με τον εαυτό σου και δεν το ξέρ*εις*...
--> to prevent ambiguity; why did he/she write this verb in the plural and the other verbs of the same paragraph in the singular? For example, why not: Νομίζω ότι αγαπ*ιέστε* με τον εαυτό σου και δεν το ξέρ*ετε*... 
= Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέσαι με τον εαυτό σου και ...
--> to prevent ambiguity; verb in singular
= Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέσαι και ...
--> can be ambiguous in meaning: I think that you are loved (but I don't know by whom) or I think that you love yourself
= Νομίζω ότι αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και...
--> active voice of the verb, unambiguous
= I think you love yourself and you don't know

Ένα άλλο ρήμα "πλένομαι"

Είναι συμαντικό να πλένεστε καλά κάθε μέρα - το να πει σε περισσότερο από ένα άτομο ή σ'ένα πρόσωπο στο πληθυντικό ευγενείας
Είναι συμαντικό να πλένετε τον εαυτό σας - το να πει σε περισσότερο από ένα άτομο ή σ'ένα πρόσωπο στο πληθυντικό ευγενείας
Είναι συμαντικό να πλένεστε με το εαυτό σου/σας - το να πει σε περισσότερο από ένα άτομο ή σ'ένα πρόσωπο στο πληθυντικό ευγενείας
(Sir,)It is important that you(one person) wash yourself daily
(Guys,)It is important that you(multiple persons) wash yourself daily

Αγαπιέστε = αγαπάτε τον εαυτό *σας*
Έδω πρέπει να είναι "σας" κι όχι "σου", έτσι δεν είναι;

Λίγο μπερδεμένα είναι όλα αυτά. 



Tr05 said:


> Το "αγαπιέμαι από κάποιον" δε χρησιμοποιείται)



Εγώ γράφω το κείμενο.
Το κείμενο γράφεται από μένα.
I am writing the text.
The text is being written by me.

Το να εναλλάσσεται το υποκείμενο με το αντικείμενο χρησιμοποιώντας το πρόθεση "από" για να μετατρέπω μια πρόταση από την ενεργητική φωνή στην παθητική φωνή δεν επιτρέπεται για το ρήμα "αγαπώ";

Αυτή νόμιζε πως δεν την αγαπούσε κανείς.
Αυτή νόμιζε πως δεν αγαπιόμουν από κανείς. - Δεν μπορεί;
She used to think that nobody loved her.
She used to think that she wasn't loved (by no one).
Αυτός αγαπά πολύ την κοπέλα του.
Η κοπέλα του αγαπιέται πολύ από αυτόν. - Είναι λάθος; Ή ακούγεται μάλλον αφύσικα;
He loves his girlfriend very much.
His girlfriend is very much loved by him.


----------



## Tr05

Ας τα πάρουμε με τη σειρά. Νομίζω πως έκανα λάθος σε κάποιες επεξηγήσεις προηγουμένως:



flipperous said:


> Όλες οι εξής πρότασεις έχουν την ίδια σημασία





flipperous said:


> Νομίζω ότι αγαπ*ιέστε* με τον εαυτό σου και δεν το ξέρ*ετε*...


Λοιπόν, υπάρχουν άλλες 3 επιλογές εδώ:
1) Νομίζω ότι *αγαπιέστε* με *τον εαυτό σου* και δεν το *ξέρεις. *(Εάν μιλάμε σε 1 άτομο)
2) Νομίζω ότι *αγαπιέστε* με *τον εαυτό σας* και δεν το *ξέρετε.* (πληθυντικός ευγενείας -1 άτομο- ή απλός πληθυντικός)
3) Νομίζω ότι *αγαπιέστε* με *τους εαυτούς* *σας *και δεν το* ξέρετε. *(πληθυντικός, εάν αθροίσεις τους "εαυτούς")




flipperous said:


> Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέσαι και ...
> --> can be ambiguous in meaning: I think that you are loved (but I don't know by whom) or I think that you love yourself


Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μόνο ότι είναι αμφιλεγόμενο, είναι και ότι δεν ακούγεται ok, έτσι _μόνο του.
_


flipperous said:


> Νομίζω ότι αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και...


Αυτός είναι και ο τρόπος τον οποίον θα διάλεγα, προσωπικά. Θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο ωραίος, πιο φυσικός.



flipperous said:


> Είναι σημαντικό να πλένετε τον εαυτό σας - το να πει σε περισσότερα από ένα άτομο ή σ'ένα πρόσωπο στο πληθυντικό ευγενείας






flipperous said:


> Είναι σημαντικό να πλένεστε με το εαυτό σου/σας - το να πει σε περισσότερο από ένα άτομο ή σ'ένα πρόσωπο στο πληθυντικό


Αυτό δε βγάζει νόημα. Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε όλοι με τις ξένες γλώσσες. Μαθαίνουμε κάτι καινούργιο και ξεκινάμε να το εφαρμόζουμε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, οι οποίες, όμως, μπορεί να μη βγάζουν νόημα, οπότε πρέπει να περιορίσουμε το εύρος των επιλογών μας. Να κάνουμε πρώτα κάποια λάθη, _αναγκαστικά, _ώστε να αρχίζουμε να προσαρμοζόμαστε. Απ' την αρχή, το "αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου" δε μου άρεσε καθόλου. Έστω ότι το δεχόμαστε όμως. Για να πεις "πλένομαι με", θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος στο μπάνιο, δίπλα σου. Ποιος θα είναι αυτός; Ο εαυτός μας; Αφού είμαστε ο εαυτός μας.
Αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω, ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να προσαρμοζόμαστε στην ξένη γλώσσα, αφορά και κάτι άλλο που έγραψες, το οποίο παραθέτω παρακάτω:



flipperous said:


> Το να εναλλάσσεται το υποκείμενο με το αντικείμενο χρησιμοποιώντας την πρόθεση "από" για να μετατρέπω μια πρόταση από την ενεργητική φωνή στην παθητική φωνή δεν επιτρέπεται για το ρήμα "αγαπώ";


Ακούγεται περίεργο για το ρήμα *αγαπώ*. Το "αγαπιέμαι από" θα το συναντήσεις συνήθως* σε παρελθοντικό* χρόνο και σε *πολύ* συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις!
*Πχ: Ο καλλιτέχνης αγαπήθηκε (από τον κόσμο) όσο κανένας άλλος/όσο λίγοι.*




flipperous said:


> Αυτή νόμιζε πως δεν αγαπιόμουν από κανέναν. - Δεν μπορεί;


Δε θα το έλεγα ποτέ, ούτε και το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Γενικά, η ενεργητική φωνή είναι ασφαλής επιλογή για το ρήμα _"αγαπάω/αγαπώ": _"Αυτή νόμιζε πως δε με αγαπούσε κανείς/κανένας."

(Όσον αφορά την παράθεση που έκανες για τη φράση μου, είχα επεξεργαστεί πάλι το προηγούμενο κείμενό μου, αλλά φαίνεται πως είχες ήδη ξεκινήσει να γράφεις την απάντησή σου )

Τώρα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα;


----------



## Perseas

flipperous said:


> "Νομίζω ότι αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου και δεν το ξέρεις…"


Συμφωνώ με τον Tr05. Θα ήθελα να πω κι εγώ το εξής:

Πιστεύω ότι το «(εσείς) αγαπιέστε με τον εαυτό σου» του αρχικού μηνύματος έχει προέλθει από την ανάμειξη δύο συντάξεων:
«Εσύ και ο εαυτός σου ( *= εσείς*) *αγαπιέστε*» & «Εσύ αγαπιέσαι *με τον εαυτό σου*».
Πρόκειται μάλλον για το σχήμα συμφύρσεως.

Το σχήμα αυτό είναι σύνηθες στα νέα ελληνικά. Λέμε πχ: «Ο Πέτρος με τον Παύλο τραγουδούν»_._
Αυτό προήλθε από τις ακόλουθες συντάξεις: «Ο Πέτρος και ο Παύλος τραγουδούν» & «Ο Πέτρος τραγουδά με το Παύλο».

Στην πρόταση βέβαια του αρχικού μηνύματος υπάρχει και άλλη μια ιδιαιτερότητα, ότι το άλλο πρόσωπο είναι «ο εαυτός σου»!, γεγονός που έχει περιπλέξει τα πράγματα.


----------



## flipperous

Tr05 και Perseas, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Έγιναν όλα ξεκάθαρα.

Θα έλεγα ότι αυτό είναι ένα μάθημα γλώσσας για προχωρημένους. Πολύ ενδιαφέρων!

Ποιο είναι το πιο σημαντικό βιβλίο νεοελληνικής γραμματικής που χρησιμοποιείται από ελληνικούς φοιτητές πανεπιστημίου και ακαδημαικούς;


----------



## Tr05

flipperous said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι αυτό είναι ένα μάθημα γλώσσας για προχωρημένους. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!
> 
> Ποιο είναι το πιο σημαντικό βιβλίο νεοελληνικής γραμματικής που χρησιμοποιείται από Έλληνες φοιτητές πανεπιστημίου και ακαδημαϊκούς;


(Το επίθετο "ενδιαφέρων" προσδιορίζει αρσενικά ουσιαστικά, ενώ το "ενδιαφέρον" προσδιορίζει ουδέτερα ("ενδιαφέρον μάθημα").
Το επίθετο "ελληνικός" προσδιορίζει την ελληνική καταγωγή, _όχι όμως όταν πρόκειται για ανθρώπους. _Για ανθρώπους, χρησιμοποιούνται οι λέξεις_ "Έλληνας/Ελληνίδα". _Επίσης, όταν μιλάμε για γλώσσα, αλλά χρησιμοποιούμε _μόνη της_ _τη λέξη, _βάζουμε κεφαλαίο: "Ελληνικά/ελληνική γλώσσα"

Χμ, στο σχολείο πριν κάποια χρόνια ένας καθηγητής μάς είχε προτείνει τη γραμματική του _Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη. _Βέβαια, δεν έχω διαβάσει και κάποια άλλη για να μπορώ να κάνω σύγκριση. Ας περιμένουμε και την άποψη κάποιου που ασχολείται περισσότερο με αυτούς τους τομείς!


----------



## Perseas

Με τη νεοελληνική γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη μεγαλώσαμε πολλές γενιές μαθητών . Μαζί με αυτή είχαμε κι ένα άλλο βιβλίο για το συντακτικό. Να σημειώσω ότι η γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη έχει μεταφραστεί σε διάφορες γλώσσες (δυστυχώς όχι στα ολλανδικά). Εδώ είναι ένας σχετικός σύνδεσμος: Η νεοελληνική γραμματική σε ξένες γλώσσες

Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια οι μαθητές στο Γυμνάσιο διδάσκονται από τη γραμματική του Χατζησαββίδη, την οποία μπορεί να βρει και να διαβάσει κανείς ελεύθερα στο διαδίκτυο: Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα (Α Γυμνασίου): Ηλεκτρονικό Βιβλίο.

Άλλη μία πολύ γνωστή και σύγχρονη γραμματική είναι αυτή των Holton-Mackridge-Philippaki, η οποία περιλαμβάνει και συντακτικό. Αυτή κυκλοφορεί και στα αγγλικά (δεν γνωρίζω για άλλες γλώσσες). Επίσης η γραμματική των Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη.

Αυτή την περίοδο χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως την κλασική του Τριανταφυλλίδη και αυτή των Holton-Mackridge-Philippaki.


----------



## flipperous

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!


----------

